# Bland Diet for 3 days, but still diarrhea with yellow mucus? help!



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

So last week my adult dog (french bulldog) had diarrhea on Wednesday morning. He did it twice one after the other, so I'm assuming this is a single case of diarrhea. Afterwards he was fine. We withheld his food for 24hrs and started him on Chicken and Rice. We've done this once before with him in the past and it worked out fine. 

This time however, after three days he passed a small amount of stool that was soft but not watery. So we thought it was clear, started switching him back to his food (Orijen adult) a little bit at a time starting Saturday morning. Sunday night (I live in Korea ATM) he passed a normal stool, left residue when being picked up and soft, but not watery at all. 

This morning he had a small amount of diarrhea again with yellowly mucus? He also tried to throw up this morning but I think he swallowed it before he could spit it out.

Anyways, we're going to the vet today, but not for at least 4-6hrs, any suggestions? Should I withhold food again?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If the vet is open call and see if offering food is ok. I would withhold food but not water. Tell us what the vet has to say when you come back. Good luck


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

He just threw up again, I think it was bile. Foamy light green color. Requested a sick day and will be going to the vet when they open in an hour. Also his gums seem paler than usual.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I think for your own peace of mind a trip to the vet is the thing to do.


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

They did a bunch of stuff and said he's in good shape but his poop is really stinky. They gave him a shot of something and said to withhold food till tonight and then feed him his kibble in small amounts along with some medicine. He seems fine now, acting likehis old self.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

the food might be to rich


----------

